# 2011 - 2013 specialized epic chainstay



## quick6black (Oct 27, 2020)

Looking for a chainstay for my epic


----------



## quick6black (Oct 27, 2020)

shoot me a pm


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

quick6black said:


> shoot me an email


dude, really?


----------



## Jimmy1974 (6 mo ago)

Hi 
Looking for a bit of help finding a chainstay for my 2013 specialized EPIC 29 er. The alloy one has snapped on once side, and no longer manufactured. 
Im currently trying to weld and re-enforce the broken one, but that will be a temporary measure no doubt.

There was a replacement carbon chainstay part number is S111500008, but now that is also discontinued. Does anyone out there know where i could get one, either a replacement or another that can be modified to fit?

Many thanks


----------

